
Automated Testing and Profiling for Call of Duty [video] - danso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d0wzyiikXM
======
rgoulter
I like that their CI system tries to make the information you'd like to know
about the builds as easy to access as possible. This is much nicer than 3 or 4
clicks away that you might get out of the box.

